# FUR AND FEATHERS



## superfly (Mar 1, 2004)

I was wondering if Sportsman's Warehouse in Fargo has a good selection of fly tying materials. The Cabela's Here in GF has a good selection of stuff. I was wondering if any of the alternatives in Fargo, or anywhere else, has a better selection.

Any information would be great.

Thanks

Superfly


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

IF you dont mind buying stuff online do a search for Bentley Outfitters, Bob Mitchells, Superior FLy Angler and THorne Brothers, this is where I buy the majority of my flytying materials. These two places will have materials that other shops wont carry...

madison


----------



## superfly (Mar 1, 2004)

Madison,

I'm kind of a hands on kind of person. I am going to be in the Cities in the end of March and Bently's is on the top of my list to go to.
For some reason I'm incapable of online ordering. I like looking at websites but it's another story when I have to dole out the dough.

Thanks

Superfly


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Bentleys will be good for you.. THey have great customer service, and should be able to accomodate all your needs... I shop there for my materials also..

keep it reeeel

madison


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

As Sportsman's Warehouse is concerned...it is far and away the BEST place I have found in Fargo to find fly tying materials. The only brand of hooks they offer is Daiichi, but once you know the number of the hook you need for a pattern, there's not much question. They have a wall and a half of stuff. A great thread/floss/tinsel rack, books, vises, hooks and tools. Pretty much a one stop shop. Check them out.

As for completed flies, they have the widest selection in the area too. And from what I saw EVERYTHING is $.95 (or 85 if you buy 12 or more!) no matter what the fly, from Size 2 Clousers to size 22 midges. So I think you'd best check the place out.

Online shopping is great, but when you just need it now, I'd go to SW. Chances are they'll have the material you need. Unlike Gander Mountain who pulled their stuff two weeks into winter. Freekin Bassturds!


----------



## superfly (Mar 1, 2004)

whahoo!

Thats what I was hoping to hear about SW. I know the ones out in UT had an awsome selection at prices close to wholsale. I better boogie down there this weekend. I always tied on Mustad and Dai Riki hooks. I think I'm going to give Eagle Claw hooks a try. They seem to be the same proportionally as Mustad and they are made in the U.S.

Thanks again for all the info.

Superfly


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

No prob...NOW GET TYING!!!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I also thought it very strange that Gander Mt pulled all of the tying stuff as soon as the snow flew. I asked one of the people in the fishing department why, and he said that "people don't tye flies in the winter" boy, I didn't know that I was doing it all backwards, does that mean that I should tye flies in the summer and fish with them in the winter. SW fishing people are a joy to talk to, and very well stocked. In GF, have you ever found someone at Cabela's who knows anything about flyfishing? It seems that whenever I have been there, it is hard to gind anyone even in that area? Until something else comes along, SW will get my business at least in this area.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

:lol: :lol: AAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

"People Don't Tie Flies In The Winter" BWWWAAHAHAHAHAHAH :lol: :lol:

Right there...that oughta tell you something about Gander. The fellow I asked at the Fargo store said "I don't know why they pulled them, I think what we have is stored away in back." Man I was ******, I got a MasterCard with GM because I figured THAT was where I would be buying all my materials from now on. Ooooh...ticked me right off.

I spoke with employees from the Brainerd GMtn Outfit and they told me the real answer..."there just aren't that many people who tie flies in Minnesota and North Dakota." Now that answer I can understand, and if it was a business decision so be it. But seriously...no one ties in the winter?!?! Un-be-liev-able!!!


----------



## superfly (Mar 1, 2004)

I just hope that SW doesn't pull their stuff because it's not profitable. I'm paranoid that it will be gone by the time I get down there!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

If any of you guys ever get over to the Bismarck area try Dakota Tackle. Wade keeps a very good selection of fly tying stuff. Lots of tyers around here. Nobody else has anything, though. In fact, there will be a meeting of the Missouri Valley Flyfishers club next Saturday and one of the many things on the schedule is a presentation by Wade on all the new fly tying and fly fishing stuff for this year. Everybody welcome!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey, how many members in the fly club over in Bismark? I can't believe that Scheels wont cary any stuff for you guys in the area. I would like to hear more about the club, and where and when it meets as well as what events it holds. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Scheels decided about a year ago that they weren't selling enough stuff and have pulled out of not only fly tying materials but also pretty much most other fly fishing tackle and supplies. Probably partly because Dakota Tackle had such a good selection, and there must be a limited, though growing market for fly fishing stuffaround here. Probably partly because they are pretty cramped for space down there, too.
The Missouri Valley Fly Fishing Club is having the next meeting Saturday March 5 at 6 pm at 500 Remington Avenue here in Bismarck. Everyone welcome. Lots of help and demonstrations each meeting, and they have outings every little while in the summer with fly casting, flies to use, equipment etc. instruction. A real helpful friendly group of guys and gals! 
I got an e-mail flyer yesterday about the agenda at the coming meeting and it looks really interesting and informative. Wish I was computer literate enough to post it on this website. I'll try but don't hold your breath!
Their website is http://www.mvffclub.com/


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

There are probably 60 plus members in the club although at any given meeting there are usually from 20 to 40 present, all of em full of ideas and helpful suggestions.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

CHECK THIS OUT...

What can you expect at the next meeting of the Missouri Valley Fly Fishers Club?

TONS of helpful information and goodies for the taking, that's what!

Here's a sampling of what you'll get for prioritizing attendance that evening:
Materials swap and refreshments 
New materials presentation by Wade Anderson, Owner, Dakota Tackle, Bismarck 
Tying demos by Rick Nelson, Gary Mourhess and Jim Grenstiener 
Door prize giveaway! 
More tying, talking and helpful sharing (bring your own tying stuff, too!)
BUT WAIT... THAT'S NOT ALL!

I'm not going to tell you that if you call before midnight tomorrow you'll receive a free
Ginszu Knife or Ron Popeil's Pocket Fisherman, but what you will get is some gargantuan help in answering the question that has been plaguing fly anglers the past 4000 years:

"What fly should I use?"

In our Saturday, March 5th meeting we will be privileged to have with us Bob Morenski, founder and current president of the Dakota Fly Fishers Club- North Dakota's first fly-fishing club, founded in 1983! Morenski will be making a multi-media presentation entitled "Pattern Selection" and you will be enlightened by his nearly 50 years of fly angling knowledge. WE GUARANTEE IT! Bob is one of North America's top stillwater fly anglers- and we mean "top" as in "Top 5!" This is an angler who is so knowledgeable that when he speaks E.F. Hutton listens! MVFF Club vice-president and Dakota Country columnist, Chuck Loftis, calls Bob Morenski, "The Godfather of North Dakota Fly Angling" (check out Chuck's interview in the March issue of Dakota Country on newsstands next week!) On March 5th, Bob's "gonna make us an offer we can't refuse" so let's all turn out for a great evening.

Mark it down on your calendar: Saturday, March 5th, 6 p.m. at 500 Remington in north Bismarck.

"Want help in selecting patterns that can get you into fish like these?"

Then, folks... you don't want to miss this meeting! MARK IT DOWN: Saturday, March 5th, 6 p.m., 500 Remington, Bismarck... 
BRING A FRIEND!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup - Chuck Loftis does a great job of promoting MVFF. I just became a member this year and Chuck has posted a few of my flyfishing articles on their website.

I wish I'da known it would have been on Saturday night, because then I would have scheduled my weekend around it. Dang. Sounds like a fun night out there in Bismarck.

Stopped at SW last night, all their flies are on sale for .79 each through today. Bought some poppers and sliders for bass fishing this summer, 2.29 each. Low price, yet very good looking products! I compared my stimulators to the ones in the fly selection...I'm not doing too bad!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

That announcement that I posted from the club e-mail was written by Chuck so I just copied and posted it. The meetings used to be on the first Sunday of each month at 6 pm, but the meeting place, Chuck's church, is now using it Sunday nights, but we can use it Saturday nights, which tend to conflict with a lot of other events, especially this time of year with all the wildlife club dinner fund raising events. It may be possible to change the meetings to a different time or day or place. (maybe the library) For you out of town guys would there be any particular weekend day or time that would fit you? Chuck has to be one of the finest guys around. A real class act! 
We had the club fly swap in January this year and was well attended. Being retired, I was short of time for fly tying, (really! I tell my wife I'm going to have to find a job so I have time for all my hobbies!) so I cheated and while baby sitting grandkids in Billings I picked up a whole bunch of Ray Charles and sowbugs on a #24 hook, Bighorn Flies, on sale for 50 cents apiece. Anything smaller than a 16 is too small for my old eyes to ty anyway.
Got a real bang out of the comment that nobody tys flies in the winter. We ty 'em in the winter and pray the fish rip em apart in the summer!
Hope it melts, dammit, too, but hope we get one big real wet snow around here first. We live SE of Bismarck and years ago I built a pond that is usually 15 feet deep and goes back 1/4 mile. Had it full of trout, (they were largely put and take, but I managed to teach all the neighborhood kids how to fly fish) then bass, bluegill and some perch. With open winters, no runoff and no rain in the summer, it winterkilled 2 winters ago, (the size of the dead fish is another story!) and now has only about a foot or so water next to the dam. Our diving board hanging over an empty pond looks rather pathetic. So wish someone would have a rain/snow dance, then let it melt!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

(the size of the dead fish is another story!)

Sooo...as we await the melt, or more snow (no thanks) why don't you tell us how big those dead fish got?

Yeah, that Flyswap was AWESOME!!! I sent Bob my olive wooly worms (easy pattern for a novice tyer), and got back so many cooler and more intricate flies I felt like a real rookie. Those patterns were impressive! I think Don Newcomb tied a foam sandal popper that looks like it is gonna SLAY bass this summer!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm looking at your wooley worm right now. Well tied, and probably one of the most versatile flies ever invented. I got a real kick out of Don's shoebug! The best part of the fly swap is hearing everybody's advice about where, why and how to fish them when each person presents their flies and gives a discussion about them. 
I feel like an idiot, but I had assumed the fish in my pond had winterkilled the previous winter or so, and I hadn't even fished it for 2 or 3 years, thinking it had died out. Much to my surprise, last spring the whole downwind shore was covered with some pretty big dead fish. Perch up to 12 - 14 inches, largemouth up to 16, and some big fat bluegill. I don't think there was any reproduction in there as there didn't seem to be any small fish. 12 years ago when it first filled I had bought several dozen fathead minnows at a bait shop and carefully scooped them out and let them go a few at a time, checking as best I could for suckers and anything that looked like rough fish. They explosively reproduced and there was always clouds of fathead present, not counting the usual aquatic insects, frogs, and stuff. Hope to start again if/when it fills again. Has been lots of fun. We used to swim in it all the time till the ducks and snails moved in and "swimmer's itch" started. Now the diving board makes a great fly casting platform.
At least every year so far it fills with enough water to provide home sweet home for dozens of wood ducks(I have about 30 nest boxes and we seem to hatch 50 - 75 woodies each year) , mallards, blue wings, and always at least a pair of giant Canadas. Looks terribly low this year, though, so I am praying for one good, wet, March snowfall.


----------

